# looking for sub work in or near lancaster co pa



## stumpjumper83 (May 13, 2007)

I'm looking to sub for someone who has too much work on their hands in s e pa. Lancaster or surrounding counties. I have my own equipment and insurance. WhiIe I do not mess with stumps, I have a contact that does them exclusively. I'd prefer decidious trees without wires in them. If you have some extra work that you would like to pass along please either send me a message on here or you can call me at 717.799.3078 Words are nice but pictures are great. Thanks, Barry
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Jimbo046 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi barry Jim Klinedinst........Hey it was nice talking to you talk. Here is my number 717-645-1674 Give me a call sometime and we can talk more or through e-mail thanks Jim


----------

